# Die schlimmsten Kabelmanagments ever



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

Moin, da ich fürchterliche Bilder habe, wollte ich mit euch mal besonders schlechtes Kabelmanagments austauschen Das Bild war bevor ich aufgeräumt habe. Jetzt sieht es etwas (mit dem Pure Rock das neue) besser aus  
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde sagen da kann man noch etwas machen  damits noch aufgerämter ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

Das 2. ist aber auch noch verdammt unordendlich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das 2. ist aber auch noch verdammt unordendlich.


Es ist besser als das erste. Besser als die meisten Fertig Rechner 


meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen da kann man noch etwas machen  damits noch aufgerämter ist


Aber was denn  muss noch mal gucken aber ohne Neubau ob da noch was geht? 
Aber postet auch mal Bilder von schmuddeligem Km


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Es ist besser als das erste. Besser als die meisten Fertig Rechner


Hmm nee... In den meisten Fertigrechnern werden wenigstens Kabelbinder verwendet...


----------



## cryon1c (4. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte bei mir siehts schon düster aus.. Obwohl, vorne geht es, hinten ist die Schweinerei, da siehts keiner ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2015)

Kabelbinder habe ich eben kaum welche, nur einen Aber hinten. Muss am WE gucken was ohne Neubau möglich wäre.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

Also selbst mein Gehäuse ohne Kabelmanagement und mit deutlich mehr Inhalt sieht noch ordentlicher aus  

Netzteil bitte nicht beachten, hat nun ein E10. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2015)

Ein neuer Sammelthread für "Zeigt her eure Kabelmanagement-Fails"? 

Etwas "Anschauungsmaterial" 

https://www.pinterest.com/raisedfloors/wiring-disasters/


----------



## fxler (5. Februar 2015)

Ich wäre für so einen Kabelmangament Sammelthread!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

Das sieht ja aus wie bei mir unterm Schreibtisch  

Allerdings sollten heute Nachmittag meine neuen Kabelhalterungen geliefert werden, dann kann ich da endlich mal aufräumen.  War etwas schwierig was passendes zu finden ...  Vielleicht kriegt ihr nachher ein Bild davon, falls es klappt.


----------



## fxler (5. Februar 2015)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Management?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Management?



Ist ok,  obwohl man das Lüfterkabel da oben besser machen könnte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Management?


Netzteil oben? Sieht toll aus


----------



## fxler (5. Februar 2015)

Ich lade mal nachher  ein aktuelles Bild hoch,  ist noch mit dem alten Board usw. 
Und was? 
netzteil oben?


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Februar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Netzteil oben? Sieht toll aus


Ist im Netzteilkasten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ist im Netzteilkasten


Achso da kommt noch was unter der Kammer für HW


----------



## fxler (5. Februar 2015)

Richtig,  ich mache eben ein komplettes Foto damit du es siehst


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

Sieht hübsch aus, nur der Kühler hängt da so einsam in der Luft herum


----------



## cryon1c (5. Februar 2015)

Der Kühler ist bissle klein, deswegen sieht der so aus. N fetter twin tower würde sich da nicht so einsam fühlen xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2015)

Nett, sogar Beleuchtung. Ich stehe aber eher auf Grün als auf Rot. Woher kommt das Licht? Lüfter oder RGB Streifen?


----------



## fxler (6. Februar 2015)

2x 140mm LED Lüfter von Enermax mit jeweils 12 LEDs im Deckel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2015)

Nett. Vielleicht sattle ich wenn ich zuviel Geld habe auf Grün leuchtende um. Oder Be Quiet Pure Wings 2


----------



## fxler (6. Februar 2015)

Pure wings2 (140mm) habe ich vorne auch zwei  von drinne. 
Sind top kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab meinen auf meinem Pure Rock und höre den erst ab 1200 RPM raus (HDD und Odd lärmen Rum)


----------



## fxler (6. Februar 2015)

Mit HDDs hab ich kein Problem. 
Dämmung plus entkoppelte Festplattenschlitten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2015)

Hab ich auch. Hilft wenig


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein PC  mal schauen ob Ihr das gut findet oder doch noch Verbesserungen möglich sind


----------



## fxler (6. Februar 2015)

Ziemlich staubig und bisschen eng für meinen Geschmack, ansonsten top


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Februar 2015)

So staubig sieht das in echt nicht aus  die Kamera liebt es blos den Staub so schön zu zeigen :I

Ja der Brocken mit zwei Lüftern nimmt einiges an Platz weg ansonsten bekommt alles genug Luft


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2015)

Welche Be Quiet Lüfter sind das?


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2015)

fxler schrieb:


> Ziemlich staubig und bisschen eng für meinen Geschmack, ansonsten top


Das nennst du Eng?

Schade, dass mein Kumpel sein PC letztens geschrottet hat, der Begriff Kabelmanagement war für ihn ein Fremdwort Da hätte ich echt mal ein Foto machen müssen.


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Februar 2015)

Also die meisten sind Silent wings 2.

oben sind es 2x140mm silent wings 2

2x am kühler 120mm silent wings 2

1x vorne und 1x hinten silent wing 2 120mm

nochmal vorne ein eloop 120mm und unten noch ein pure wing

Ich kenne gnug PC's die innen einfach nur schrecklich aussehen 
und ja stimmt bei dir ist es enger


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. Februar 2015)

Ich mache auch mal mit, ich entschuldige aber die Bildqualität.

Unten ist mein Rechner, oben der, den ich für nen Kumpel zusammengebaut habe. Meiner ist alles andere als aufgeräumt, hab ich auch leider nicht selber gemacht. Oben ist selbstgemacht. Wenn auch nicht perfekt, aber fürs erste mal denke ich OK.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner wird auch schick gemacht, wenn ich endlich Geld für mein PC-Upgrade habe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Februar 2015)

Gute Neuigkeiten bei mir : zwei Kabel weniger. Eines ist abgefallen vom Case (HDD LED) und USB 3 intern habe ich die Buchse geschrottet. Hab vorne also nur noch USB 2*1


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2015)

Ich muss mir bei meinen auch noch was einfallen lassen, grad die Kabel der Karten stören mich so etwas. Denke werde da noch Adapter für kaufen, passend in Schwarz oder so. Ok und entstauben sollte ich mal wieder


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

sieht doch noch alles human aus^^ @ Jack ONeill


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

Gute Neuigkeiten: ich habe neugebaut und es sieht doch besser aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Stryke7 (14. März 2015)

Wird ja langsam   Noch keine Augenweide,  aber brauchbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

Hab extra Platten umgedreht, Lüfter Kabel verlegt wie Ein Ochse, an Kabel gerissen.... 
Ausserdem habe ich rausgefunden das der Sleeve des E10 nicht gerade toll ist.


----------



## Nookum (14. März 2015)

Mein deep silenc 3 sieht so aus [emoji85]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

Irgendwas mache ich falsch 
Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Kabel Management Sammelthread?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich falsch
> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Kabel Management Sammelthread?



Ja, ich glaube es gibt ein paar Threads zu solchen Themen ... 

Mit deinem Gehäuse wirds einfach auch nicht so perfekt wie bei manchen anderen.  Und meiner Meinung nach muss es eben auch noch praktisch bleiben. Ich habe zum Beispiel mal eine zeitlang alle kleinen Kabel von Frontpanel, USB, Audio etc mit diesen schwarzen Spiralschläuchen umwickelt. Das sieht zwar ordentlich aus, ist aber einfach super ätzend wenn man mal wieder was umbaut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann ein größeres Gehäuse. Da lasse ich dann alles verschwinden. Oder ich kaufe Kabelbinder. Mal schauen


----------



## pedi (15. März 2015)

ein neuer versuch.
mag nicht


----------



## dsdenni (15. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann ein größeres Gehäuse. Da lasse ich dann alles verschwinden. Oder ich kaufe Kabelbinder. Mal schauen


Mach doch mal alle HDD Käfige bis auf den untersten Weg, die versperren noch Airflow von den Frontlüftern [emoji5]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

Also einen. Ok mache ich. Wollte halt Kabel verdecken


----------



## dsdenni (15. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also einen. Ok mache ich. Wollte halt Kabel verdecken


Achsoo, ich weiß was du meinst aber bei mir ging es auch super mit den Kabel sie einfach alle hinterm Mainboardtray zu packen damit man sie nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Achsoo, ich weiß was du meinst aber bei mir ging es auch super mit den Kabel sie einfach alle hinterm Mainboardtray zu packen damit man sie nicht sehen kann.


Aber SATA Kabel?


----------



## dsdenni (15. März 2015)

Geht doch auch?


----------



## pedi (15. März 2015)

ein neuer versuch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


linke seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechte seite


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

Schick schick. Nur sollte der NT Lüfter doch nach unten, gelle?


----------



## pedi (15. März 2015)

ja,sollte er.
son mist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

Naja ist ja schnell gemacht, wenn du ein bisschen Spielraum an den Kabeln hast. Wenn nicht ist das Blöd gelaufen. 
Ich würfe es auf jeden Fall umdrehen , sonst fällt irgendwas durch das Gitter. Ich hätte sonst 4-5 Schraube im NT, das freut es nicht so


----------



## pedi (15. März 2015)

wäre es aus thermischen gründen auch sinnvoll? ist nämlich blöd gelaufen.
reinfallen tut nichts. wird nicht mehr geschraubt.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2015)

pedi schrieb:


> wäre es aus thermischen gründen auch sinnvoll? ist nämlich blöd gelaufen.
> reinfallen tut nichts. wird nicht mehr geschraubt.



Aus thermischen Gründen macht es eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied.  Aber ich würde es auch umdrehen. Wenn dir mal ein Schräubchen reinfällt und 400V kurzgeschlossen werden, wäre das sehr unschön ...


----------



## Nookum (16. März 2015)

Ich würde es genau so lassen !  Du kannst da ja nen staubfilter drauf legen ... Und so wir der wärme pol unter der Grafikkarte verringert da das bequiet doch ein wenig Luft aus dem gehäuse ziehen würde


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2015)

Kabelbinder gekauft und Lüftersteuerung ausgebaut (abgeraucht und Kabel Defekt). Der Power Switch Stecker ist auch weg, der ist kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

